
A Sketch of a Theory of The Early Modern Witch Hunts - davidw
http://oxonomics.typepad.com/oxonomics/2008/09/the-economics-o.html
======
davidw
I normally avoid posting economics articles as they often boil down to
philosophical differences between various factions, but this just seemed
interesting.

Hopefully there won't be any "flaming" ;-)

~~~
rms
Slippery Slope!

